# 2019 Teaser



## photomadnz (Jun 22, 2015)

A few bits from the 2019 Asia preview.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_lcCl9XCLg


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I love the new Revolt Advanced gravel bike and I think the new Defy looks good too (I dig the integrated stem and wider tire clearance). Both have me excited about the new TCR which should drop next year (2020). I don’t typically fit the best on Giant bikes (I often fall between an XS and a S and the XS often has a ridiculous trail number and/or toe overlap), but the new Revolt looks like it might actually work for my body. Hoping the TCR borrows some design features from their other new bikes.


----------

